# what you guys think so far????????



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

View attachment 78280


View attachment 78282


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

S. rhombeus


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

rhom


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

agreed


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, it looks like a perfect little Rhom


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Cute little rhom.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I dont think its a rhom, but looks very beautifull


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

it really looks like my baby peruvian rhom


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know for sure, I think you will probably have to wait for Frank to take a look but I reckon it's a rhom. I don't think it's from the compressus complex and it's not an irritan!

Anyway, let's see what Frank says! whatever it is, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dont think its a rhom...


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

who cares what it is, it looks bad ass


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

teamevil said:


> who cares what it is, it looks bad ass


yea i agree for a lil3" thats is awsome

right now id have to say rhomb like everyone else


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Belly doesn't look like a Rhombeus to me. Very good looking Serra Nike.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice fish and picture.. looks like a juvi rhom to me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

These "blacktailed" rhombeus-types are interesting. Very likely S. rhombeus.


----------

